# Timing is Everything



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Sometimes when it seems as though everything is taking the light from your normally upbeat disposition and challenging the very fabric of who you are arrives a reminder. A reminder that not all is against you. 
On top of classes, unusually busy work schedule lately, wife living between here and Georgia since the day after Thanksgiving taking care of her father and terminally ill step mother. My mother gravely ill in another state in a hospital on lockdown not allowing visitors due to the "Rona', and wrist surgery put off due to the same reason being an elective operation.... Let's say it's been a whirlwind. 
I really appreciate this thoughtful, selfless gesture. More than you know. The timing was absolutely exactly perfect. A perfectly packed six pack with a couple cigars that I've really enjoyed previously, with four that look and smell like they'll definitely be in the enjoy category as well. Thank you anonymous provider of a smile I've needed. I have an idea who it was, and I'll be giving a nod as I post the enjoyment in the smoking lounge here . You sir are as always, so very generous.
On the bright side, I'm still the same long winded fella everyone knows. You newer members will see.
















Sent from the lost and found looking for my mind.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Atta Boy! Whoever you are.....great to hear from you Jon!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice!!! There is always something bright inside a tunnel. Sorry to hear the bad news, I hope everything turns out OK.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hickorynut said:


> Atta Boy! Whoever you are.....great to hear from you Jon!


Hey Hick! I hope all's well your way. I'm always still around. Not necessarily in the capacity I'd most like to be, but hanging in. Thought I saw a ghost looking at that marvelous selection. Very nice indeed.


zcziggy said:


> Nice!!! There is always something bright inside a tunnel. Sorry to hear the bad news, I hope everything turns out OK.


Thank you. This too shall pass.

Sent from the lost and found looking for my mind.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Great to see you on here Jon
Hang in there Brother, you will get through this
Whoever sent those, I’m sure they did it with love and respect


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nicely done mystery man!
@poppajon75 sometimes all you can do is keep putting one foot in front of the other. Prayers for you and yours brother.


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Nice hit! Keep your head up Jon!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Great to see you on here Jon
> Hang in there Brother, you will get through this
> Whoever sent those, I'm sure they did it with love and respect
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to see you back around lately too brother. I hoped all was well in a particular Pacific geographic area with fantastic views 

Sent from the lost and found looking for my mind.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Prayers for you and your family. 
And that was a great hit. Well Done Anonymous Bomber!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Chin up brother.. 

Great hit humph...I mean whoever sent it.. lol

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Well done.... John is a most deserving Brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> Glad to see you back around lately too brother. I hoped all was well in a particular Pacific geographic area with fantastic views
> 
> Sent from the lost and found looking for my mind.


All is fine here. Took a little break but certainly missed everyone. Was hoping everything was going smoothly with your move and new place. Grind through brother. Your kind and friendly nature has always been one of the strengths and inspirations of this board.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> All is fine here. Took a little break but certainly missed everyone. Was hoping everything was going smoothly with your move and new place. Grind through brother. Your kind and friendly nature has always been one of the strengths and inspirations of this board.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to hear. There was quite a few of us hoping things were well. Thank you for the kind words. You're as generous with them as you are with your knowledge and enabling. 
We're settling in and planning some upgrades as anyone does in a new to then space. I actually got a blessing from the misses to use one of the spare rooms for all of my newly acquired music equipment since I've picked up playing again after a short 25 year hiatus. She thinks the other spare room will be the office, but I've got a special plan for it just for her.

Sent from the lost and found looking for my mind.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I gotta get out more often.
Was wondering how you are.
Glad to hear all is well! :vs_cool:


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Well done Mystery bomber!!!

Prayers for you and your family!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Agreed 100% @poppajon75 is well deserving!!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

